# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  cortisone

## vandenberghe

kan het zijn dat je eigen lichaam geen cortisone maakt?
ik heb 6 maand medrol moeten nemen voor een onsteking, in het bloed?aders?
na het afbouwen ervan 6 weken 4 mg, was de bse en crp , goed , 
nu, na 3 bloedafnamens, stak de bse 56, terug zijn kop op alsook de crp 49,
kan het dus zijn dat mijn lichaam zelf geen cortisone aanmaakt, want ik ben nu terug aan 
4mg begonnen,en mijn lichaam reageert er enorm op,
indien iemand iets dergelijks meegemaakt heeft , of daar over meer weet 
graag een antwoordje

annie

----------

